# Wife Friendly Wood Gasification Boiler



## grainfedprairieboy (Mar 31, 2009)

So any thoughts on what is the most wife friendly gasification boiler available? 

Mine is a city girl with little patience for fiddling with controls or reading gauges and needs a fire and forget system for those periods when I am away.


----------



## 2.beans (Mar 31, 2009)

does she have to put wood in it?


----------



## 603doug (Mar 31, 2009)

Our boiler is very wife friendly  we have a deal- she runs the thermostat and I cut, stack and fill the boiler    "the perfect combination"


----------



## wantstoburnwood (Mar 31, 2009)

My wife does great lighting our boiler if she isn't impatient and closes the damper too soon . She sure can get a mean fire on.


----------



## WoodNotOil (Mar 31, 2009)

Before I put in storage, my wife would fill the Tarm in the afternoon.  I am not sure she would have much interest in starting a fire though.  She really enjoys not having to go near the thing anymore and having consistently hot water now that we have storage...

One of the ones with the draft fan on the exhaust might be good.  That way there would be no smoke when filling...


----------



## Jim K in PA (Mar 31, 2009)

The GARN is about as easy as it gets for loading, lighting and leaving.  My wife and kids run it fine when I am not around.  The big draft fan keeps the smoke in the flue, where it belongs, so reloading is not a scary or difficult proposition either.

Check out my videos on my web site if you have not already.  Link in sig.


----------



## NHFarmer (Mar 31, 2009)

I start the fire in my Tarm but once it is lit my wife will feed it with no problem. The house is always toasty warm.


----------



## heaterman (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a 9 year old grand daughter that feeds a Garn.............

Turn the timer knob to 3, open the door, insert wood, close door, walk away.

what more can I say?


----------



## EricV (Mar 31, 2009)

With the exception of the Garn all the indoor units have basically the same routine.  My wife does not use our boiler (my choice) because I am not sure she could think through a problem if it were to overheat etc.

That said, if I were to type out instructions and post them I am sure she could handle it very well.  Instructions to include basic lighting and loading and a flow chart if something is wrong.

Eric


----------



## VtRv (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not sure I understand why everyone thinks it is so complicated to start a fire or add wood to these boilers. If you can open the damper (one lever), open the door, crumple up paper, add small kindling wood with slightly larger wood on top of it, light a match, pause for fire to catch, add wood, close door, push a button to turn on fan and close the door you can run the boiler. 

As far as adding wood once the fire is established my 10 year old daughter can do it. Open damper, slowly open door, add wood, close door, close damper. This is the same procedure I've always used with any wood stove I've ever had. 

It seems that a lot of people are trying to make it sound like you need to be a master plumber to operate these things. Once they are installed who cares what you have for controller's, zone valves, check valves, pressure tanks, bypass valves, etc. You don't have to play with them every time you add wood, or at least I don't!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Apr 2, 2009)

VtRv said:
			
		

> You don't have to play with them every time you add wood, or at least I don't!



You and I think alike.  BTW, how do you like the slip on wedge?  I have about 5 of 20 cord split so far and am looking for any and all productivity enhancers.


----------



## Dino57 (Apr 2, 2009)

The only problem I have is getting the wife to load 10 to 12 inch logs 24 inches long. There just to heavy but that is what burns the best in my boiler.


----------



## VtRv (Apr 2, 2009)

Solarandwood, I like the slip wedge quite a lot. Like anything there is a bit of a learning curve, but it reduces the time spent splitting for sure.


----------



## Como (Apr 2, 2009)

You could look at pellets with a large hopper and then the situation would never arise.


----------



## Chris Hoskin (Apr 2, 2009)

The Fröling Turbo 3000 has a lighting port and is draft induced (fan at the back of the boiler) so lighting is VERY easy and no smoke roll out during reloading.  Because the Fröling must be used with storage, the day to day - season to season operation is also very easy.

Chris


----------



## Fred61 (Apr 2, 2009)

Isn't it interesting how the opposite sex has got us convinced that they are too dumb to do any of this stuff. Reading this thread reminds me of the time that I bought a couple rolls of used chain link fence and couldn't snag anyone to help me load it so I took her along. Not far from where the rolls of fence were there was a guy having trouble starting his car. She went over to him and made a deal that I would help him jump his car if he would help me load the fence. I had to provide the labor to load the stuff along with the other guy and I had to help him start his car. She never lifted a finger, sat in the truck and smiled.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 2, 2009)

Fred61 said:
			
		

> Isn't it interesting how the opposite sex has got us convinced that they are too dumb to do any of this stuff. Reading this thread reminds me of the time that I bought a couple rolls of used chain link fence and couldn't snag anyone to help me load it so I took her along. Not far from where the rolls of fence were there was a guy having trouble starting his car. She went over to him and made a deal that I would help him jump his car if he would help me load the fence. I had to provide the labor to load the stuff along with the other guy and I had to help him start his car. She never lifted a finger, sat in the truck and smiled.



She's a keeper, don't throw her back.


----------



## Northwoodsman (Apr 2, 2009)

I have an EKO 40 system and my wife can start the fires when I'm gone for extended periods of time with no problems whatsoever.

There is a little bit of smoke that comes out of the door but that's just part of the wood burning experience (much like when you go boating on the lake --your probably going to get a little wet).

NWM


----------



## Fred61 (Apr 2, 2009)

Northwoodsman said:
			
		

> I have an EKO 40 system and my wife can start the fires when I'm gone for extended periods of time with no problems whatsoever.
> 
> There is a little bit of smoke that comes out of the door but that's just part of the wood burning experience (much like when you go boating on the lake --your probably going to get a little wet).
> 
> NWM



If the fire is at the right stage, it's going to smoke for you, me, your wife or anybodys wife if they open the door. That's the reason I installed a draft inducer. It only gets used when I reload or when starting a fire. You're lucky she will do it. My wife just turns up the oil thermostat. Maybe I should inform her that we burn wood. Actually, I don't remember if I ever told her!


----------



## pybyr (Apr 3, 2009)

Fred- what make and model of draft inducer did you put in?

Thanks


----------



## Fred61 (Apr 3, 2009)

I got the AD-1 from Volko.  
http://www.draftinducers.com/ad1.htm 

Since it is not an essential component in the operation of my system, I just installed it, added a power cord and plugged it in to an outlet. I turn it on in the preliminary stages of a new fire to speed up the ignition of the small splits and then turn it off because the fast moving air flowing past the newly ignited wood doesn't allow the adjacent wood to ignite. Shut it off and let the flame spread and then close the bottom door. When re-loading reach over, flip it on and slowly open the door. Or in my case open the door, get a face full of smoke, *slam the door *and THEN turn on the inducer fan.


----------



## Rory (Apr 4, 2009)

Fred61 said:
			
		

> I got the AD-1 from Volko.
> http://www.draftinducers.com/ad1.htm



WOW!  That looks like THE solution to my major and only complaint with my Tarm.  My wife is very sensitive to woodsmoke, that's why we got away from it close to 15 years ago.  I've been debating adding a boiler room to the back of the garage or putting a rig like a range hood over the boiler with an exhaust tube.  This looks like a better idea.


----------



## boilermanjr (Apr 7, 2009)

I've had 3 different gasifiers in 11 years.  The Froling is the first that I have dared to ask my wife to run.  She not only has run it, but doesn't mind doing so...just so long as I bring all of the wood in.  I do this without her asking me to.  I've learned where the breaking point is!  Lighting is supremely easy and fast and the boiler can go two weeks at my house without needing any ash removed.  I am away more and more for business.  It has been great to have my wife more involved with the process.  I think she even has even gained a little no-oil-burning pride just like I have.


----------



## wantstoburnwood (Apr 7, 2009)

Why3 different gassifiers in 11 years Boilerman? Which ones have you had and what were the best features ?


----------



## boilermanjr (Apr 7, 2009)

I am an owner of BioHeatUSA.  I try as many different technologies as I can so that I can speak from experience rather than theory.  I have used a standard downdrafting gasifier, our Excel multi-fuel, a non-lambda Solo Innova with induced draft, and now the Froling, which is a lambda controlled, induced draft boiler.  I have also used a Wood Gun extensively in a large building we owned.  In my opinion, the Wood Gun is a unique product that is especially well suited for large and very large applications.  With the exception of the Wood Gun, all have been used with storage.  Each of the three home boilers has been successively better.  The Froling has a lighting door, built in smoke hood, and huge combustion chamber that make it very easy to operate.


----------



## giznot (Jun 10, 2009)

HOW MUCH IS THE Fröling Turbo 3000? Please let me know what the price is going to be. I have an oil burner and a hot water collector. I want to get this thing attached to my hydronic heating system. What do you think? Just in case my wife doesn't wanna operate it. Please email me. Thanks.


----------



## pybyr (Jun 11, 2009)

Fred61 said:
			
		

> I got the AD-1 from Volko.
> http://www.draftinducers.com/ad1.htm
> 
> Since it is not an essential component in the operation of my system, I just installed it, added a power cord and plugged it in to an outlet. I turn it on in the preliminary stages of a new fire to speed up the ignition of the small splits and then turn it off because the fast moving air flowing past the newly ignited wood doesn't allow the adjacent wood to ignite. Shut it off and let the flame spread and then close the bottom door. When re-loading reach over, flip it on and slowly open the door. Or in my case open the door, get a face full of smoke, *slam the door *and THEN turn on the inducer fan.



Do you seem to get any fly ash coming back out of the draft inducer?


----------



## Fred61 (Jun 11, 2009)

pybyr said:
			
		

> Fred61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand your question. I do get fly ash in the elbow exiting the rear of the EKO. A tee with cleanout is still on the "to do" list. If I remember correctly, they recommend installing the inducer on the top of horizontal runs but I didn't know why.


----------



## Nofossil (Jun 11, 2009)

Back to the original question - I just saw the Froeling boiler at SunWood Systems here in Vermont. Very impressive, even though they've dumbed it down for the US market. Extremely easy to light fires, nearly full automatic operation, huge firebox, retains coals for a long time between fires, and has built-in smoke extraction.


----------



## bulldawg72 (Jul 9, 2009)

Why not try out the Econoburn.  The controler is just set it and forget it.  Flip the lever, add the wood, flip the lever back.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jul 9, 2009)

Fred61 said:
			
		

> Isn't it interesting how the opposite sex has got us convinced that they are too dumb to do any of this stuff. Reading this thread reminds me of the time that I bought a couple rolls of used chain link fence and couldn't snag anyone to help me load it so I took her along. Not far from where the rolls of fence were there was a guy having trouble starting his car. She went over to him and made a deal that I would help him jump his car if he would help me load the fence. I had to provide the labor to load the stuff along with the other guy and I had to help him start his car. She never lifted a finger, sat in the truck and smiled.



And my bet is you reaped the bennies later, after she watched you two guys get all sweaty workin' out for her.

That's truly a win-win thang goin' on . . .


----------



## deerefanatic (Jul 10, 2009)

Now that the EKO's are shipping with a draft inducer, there's no fear of smoke out the door when loading. I fully intend for my mom to be able to load this system and run it.......


----------



## Tony H (Sep 2, 2009)

The EKO is easy to runonce it's setup the only complaint is the smoke when loading so I will be adding an inducer . My wife has never and will never load or start the boiler she had a flashback with an old furnace some years ago and got burned ever since she stays away from that type of stuff, it works out ok since I am home enough to keep it going and on the rare time I can't we just use the gas.


----------



## altheating (Sep 2, 2009)

Like someone else in this thread said, using a gasification boiler is no more difficult than loading a traditional wood stove. Explain to whom ever is going to load a gasser, that is important to put wood in so it does not bridge up. Close the door, pull the bypass lever out - that's it! I can't even count how many "better halves" have questioned me about their ability to load the Econoburn. I gladly show them just how simple it really is. I even had one individual make the statement "I'll never touch the thing". Well, oil got to $4.00 plus per gallon, guess what, she now loads it as often as her husband. My daughter was 13 when we first placed our Econoburn in service, she has as well as my wife loaded the boiler when I am away at trade shows. They even take out the ashes every now and then!
It all boils down to educating everyone who is going to load the gassers to the proper loading procedures.


----------



## Nofossil (Sep 2, 2009)

My contribution to this discussion is based on hard-won experience:

Don't open the door until the fire has burned down to coals.

It's a REALLY bad idea to open the top door on a gasifier when it's cranking along, and there is no reason to do so other than misguided curiosity. Let it burn down, then reload. A clock or stack thermometer is your friend. With a little experience you'll know when it's time.


----------



## DenaliChuck (Sep 4, 2009)

nofossil,

I've been able (so far) to open the top door of my Tarm to reload anytime during the burn, but only when the fan is running.  Since I have a tank, the Tarm generally runs full bore all of the time.  Am I risking singed arm hair?

DC


----------



## Nofossil (Sep 5, 2009)

DenaliChuck said:
			
		

> nofossil,
> 
> I've been able (so far) to open the top door of my Tarm to reload anytime during the burn, but only when the fan is running.  Since I have a tank, the Tarm generally runs full bore all of the time.  Am I risking singed arm hair?
> 
> DC



I dunno. With the EKO (and I'd assume any gasifier) the top chamber is full of highly flammable but oxygen starved wood gas when the boiler is running hard. After all, that's the same wood gas that's mixed with fresh air in the nozzle to create secondary combustion.

Opening the door introduces plenty of oxygen rich air. It should explode nicely - don't know why you haven't had that experience.


----------



## pybyr (Sep 5, 2009)

In order to avoid possibly meeting a ball of combusting gas face-to-face as Nofossil mentions could happen, some of the boilers (such as my Econoburn) even have an interlock of sorts that makes it difficult to open the top chamber unless the bypass from the top chamber to the the flue is open (one _could_ manage to open the door without first opening the bypass, but only by deliberately working around the lock-out with some thought and effort- which hopefully would cause one to realize not to do that) and it's a simple but sturdy design.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 5, 2009)

Solo Innova.......never had a flashback....very seldom any smoke.....open it anytime. Yeah i know, i'm a pain in the azz. But I mean well. :coolsmile:


----------



## Nofossil (Sep 5, 2009)

So I'm curious about the differences in design. All gasifiers produce a noxious and explosive mixture of gases in the primary chamber when operating. The only way I can imagine being able to open the primary door during gasification is to purge that gas up the flue via the bypass damper. Purging it means introducing fresh air to an explosive mixture.

I've been able in some cases to do this with the EKO - opening the bypass damper, then slowly and carefully opening the primary door, allowing enough time to gradually purge the producer gas. However, it's not a guaranteed thing and I'm curious how other brands manage it.

For my part, it's mostly idle curiosity - once I got over my compulsion to mess with it unnecessarily, this ceased to be a problem. The way I use it, there's never a need to add wood until the bulk of the gasifying phase of the fire is over. It's trivial to open the door once secondary combustion has died down - there's not an explosive mixture in the primary chamber any more.

Early in my gasification career I discovered another explosion hazard - opening the damper during gasification with the fan running. Opening the bypass damper allows the fan to suddenly introduce MUCH more fresh air to the primary chamber. Done right, it can create a very impressive explosion which could easily blow the flue pipe off of the boiler and / or out of the chimney. I have retaining straps and riveted joints on my flue pipe to prevent that possibility should anyone ever make that mistake.


----------



## jebatty (Sep 5, 2009)

nofossil said:
			
		

> My contribution to this discussion is based on hard-won experience:
> 
> Don't open the door until the fire has burned down to coals.
> 
> It's a REALLY bad idea to open the top door on a gasifier when it's cranking along, and there is no reason to do so other than misguided curiosity. Let it burn down, then reload. A clock or stack thermometer is your friend. With a little experience you'll know when it's time.



Fully agree and well said.


----------



## DenaliChuck (Sep 5, 2009)

Hmmm. Seems I'm making all the mistakes. 

I'm burning well seasoned, well split white birch, loading a 1,000 gallon tank for DHW. 

The Tarm runs full bore, but I've been able to open the loading door to reload the anytime during the burn. There is a door/damper interlock forcing me to open the damper first, then the door. I've never had a pop, much less an explosion out the door or out the chimney. 

Still, it's worth a procedural change to avoid the chance.


----------



## duane9835 (Sep 12, 2009)

My wife runs our Greenwood just fine.  Just wired the draft inducer and damper door to a hot tub timer.  Just turn the dial wait a few seconds, open door, put wood in, close door.

We made the switch from an old wood stove last year.

Adding to my previous post.  We never had the fire go out on us!! 12 hr burns were not uncommon there was always a few coals left.  So having the wife build a fire was not an issue.


----------



## maplewood (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't have a direct answer, as I'm just installling my Econoburn gasification boiler this month.
But I do have some advice - get her some fire starters.  Not just kindling, newspaper and matches (but she should learn!), but get her some manufactured fire starters.  Hit the side of it with a match and close the door stuff.
I just got a free sample today from Super Cedar.  They have a link in the forum and will mail you a couple of free pucks.  Search for "Supar Cedar Free Samples" and E-mail Thomas - he got back to me within a business day, and I got my samples about 10 days later.
That will make her fire starting a lot easier, and thereby some of your worries should be put to rest.
Happy burning.  Keep us in the loop with your choice, install and operation.


----------



## deerefanatic (Sep 13, 2009)

Get a Nofossil Control System  Ok, not the cheapest way, but from what I'm seeing of these babies, they are the cat's meow! Nofossil here has put a ton of effort into these and the possibilities for control are endless.....


----------

